# Headley Park



## Projekt (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum and moved to Brizzle just over 6 months ago. Originally me and the missus were looking to buy in Bedminster but after about 4 months of looking and having people putting in way over and above the asking price, we gave up and started looking elsewhere. We looked around Headley Park, which seems to be a nice area and I know the school there has "outstanding" with offsted…, I just wondered if anyone could give me their thoughts on that area?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Geri (Nov 4, 2014)

I've no idea where it actually is. It's one of those places I've heard of but never actually been to, like Stockwood or Longwell Green.


----------



## Projekt (Nov 5, 2014)

There's quite a few people I know from Bristol who have said the same haha. Well it's very residential, on top of a hill. Kind of in between Bedminster Down and Hartcliffe, there's nothing to do there as such, but it's about 2 miles from North Street and just over 3 miles from the City Centre. I guess I just want to see if anyone has lived there, or does live there so they can tell me what the area is like. I've been there to check it out a few times and it all seems very peaceful and quiet but guess I just want to be sure.


----------



## Geri (Nov 5, 2014)

It sounds boring. Move to Fishponds!


----------



## Projekt (Nov 5, 2014)

haha, well the thing is I'm 31, at the next "chapter" of my life and I've lived in the centre of Cities for about 8 years. I moved from London, and was living in Brixton, then Shoreditch etc..  I won't bore you with the places because it makes me sound like I'm boasting but to cut a long story short me and my wife want to be in an area where our kids can be safe. I grew up on an estate as a youngster and I don't really want my kids doing the same.


----------

